# vagus nerve stimulation



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

In case our dp is depression related maybe we should try vagus nerve stimulation (VNS). Wikipedia has a good write up about it and how it helps treatment resistant depression. A little generator is inserted in the chest and connected to the left vagus nerve in our neck. The vagus nerve interacts with our brain in a lot of ways. But before going in for this operation you can also try stimulating the vagus nerve in your left ear. The tragus (little flap of skin over your ear canal opening) and concha (area around the ear canal opening) is connected to the vagus nerve and maybe giving these areas a good massage may help. I'm thinking of holding a small 9 volt battery to my ear in case the nerve needs electricity to be properly stimulated. Maybe electical accupuncture to these spots? It's worth a try.

PS...don't simulate the right ear since the right vagus nerve affects the heart more than the brain.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

That's interesting.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm down if its anything like this


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

flat said:


> In case our dp is depression related maybe we should try vagus nerve stimulation (VNS). Wikipedia has a good write up about it and how it helps treatment resistant depression. A little generator is inserted in the chest and connected to the left vagus nerve in our neck. The vagus nerve interacts with our brain in a lot of ways. But before going in for this operation you can also try stimulating the vagus nerve in your left ear. The tragus (little flap of skin over your ear canal opening) and concha (area around the ear canal opening) is connected to the vagus nerve and maybe giving these areas a good massage may help. I'm thinking of holding a small 9 volt battery to my ear in case the nerve needs electricity to be properly stimulated. Maybe electical accupuncture to these spots? It's worth a try.
> 
> PS...don't simulate the right ear since the right vagus nerve affects the heart more than the brain.


Try the accupuncture point "Gates of the Gods". I haven't tried myself, but its said to be good, removes anxiety and stuff for a while completely, I know some people who have tried, they all felt so good.
That point is in the air too, though..you got some anxiety-depressino pressurepoints in the face, eyebrows, upper lip, near the ribs, between your eyes.


----------

